# Peace Of Mind?



## Chinu (Nov 3, 2011)

Commonly thinking -- A happy, healthy, wealthy life away from all kind of wordly troubles, throughout the life, ie: Sickness, poverty etc.. is peace of mind.

But... what actually is Peace ..f mind *?*

Views...

"Sarshriakal"


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Peace f Mind ?*

*FOOD FOR THOUGHT:*

*Serenity of Mind
Freedom from Thoughts - Peace of Mind*
By Remez Sasson

We enjoy inner peace and feel happy and satisfied when life flows smoothly, and we have good relationships, good health, a good job and a good financial situation. We are usually at peace when there is nothing to worry about, no tension and no need to hurry.

Everyday life it isn't always like that. There is always something that causes worry, tension or fear, and which does not let us feel peaceful and calm. Nevertheless, we can enjoy peace, regardless of the state of our outer circumstances. Peace of mind is an inner state, and is independent of outer conditions. Why wait for never, for circumstances to be "right"? Why let outside circumstances decide for us the state of our mind?

Inner peace is within reach of everyone. It is not dependent on outer conditions, riches or poverty, health or sickness, physical freedom or lack of it. Everyone possesses the potential to enjoy it here and now. It is independent of outer circumstances, and a trained person can enjoy it even under the most trying circumstances.


*Thoughts and Peace of Mind*

Thoughts arise in us and we think them. We may choose to ignore them and experience real inner freedom, or we may choose to water them with the power of our attention and make them grow.

When you have to think, choose only positive, happy and uplifting thoughts. Think about and imagine only what you really and truly and desire and that will come to pass. Always remember that life is shaped according to your thoughts.

When the mind is silent there is happiness inside and happiness outside. It is a great asset and advantage to be able to silence the mind when its services are not needed.

The attainment of serenity of mind, which is actually freedom from the compulsion of incessant thinking, is open for everyone, provided the proper training is undertaken. Just reading this article you will not bring you peace of mind. When you understand its value and have a true desire to succeed, nothing can stand in your way. Though this is an inner state, work, time and persistence are required, just like the attainment of any other tangible goal.

Most people are enslaved by their predominant thoughts and habits. It does not occur to them that they can become free from their grasp. From the moment they wake up in the morning, to the moment they fall asleep at night, the chatter of the mind continues incessantly, giving no moment of rest. The habit of constantly thinking futile thoughts that prevnt inner tranquility is very deeply ingrained in the human race. Nevertheless, this habit can be undone. The mind is a great and useful instrument, but it should not be allowed to rule our lives. It has to be obedient to us.

To change or get rid of an undesirable habit, we have to be aware of it, and consciously and attentively act in a different manner. Whatever new skill we develop, we have to train ourselves, until it turns into second nature and becomes easy to use. The same is with control our mind and thoughts.

True control the mind is not just the ability to concentrate on one thought and disregard other thoughts. It is the ability to cleanse the mind completely and make it silent. Sri Ramana Maharshi, the great Indian sage, has said: "Mind is only a bundle of thoughts, stop thinking and show me the mind". When one becomes really free from incessant thinking, he or she becomes free from slavery to the mind, as both thoughts and mind are one and the same thing. One then also comes to see and understand the illusiveness of the mind.

When the clouds hide the sun, it is still there, beyond the clouds. Our Essence, our inner Self, is always here. We only need to remove the sheets and covers that envelope it in order to experience peace and calmness. These sheets and covers are our thoughts, ideas, habits and beliefs. I do not mean to tell you that you have to stop using your mind. You need it in order carry on your life. I mean that it has to be under the control of the Self. It should be your servant to serve you right, and not your master.


*Advice for Attaining Inner Serenity and Peace of Mind*

You don't have to feel uncomfortable with words such as Self, Inner Self, Inner Essence, Universal Consciousness, etc. They may now seem to you meaningless words, but they are not. They symbolize something very real, not hazy concepts. Concentration and meditation make these words meaningful. Advancing on the spiritual path is not something hazy, imaginative and unpractical as some may imagine. By personal experience you will come to really know what I mean.

Everyone can learn a new language, but not everyone can reach the same level of expertise. Everyone can engage in bodybuilding, painting or writing, but each will reach a different level. It depends on the inner aptitude, the earnestness, and the time devoted to these activities. Yet, everyone will make some progress. So it is with training yourself to become free from the compulsion of incessant thinking and attain peace of mind.

Try to calm your mind when you feel agitated. Mentally, take a step back and watch your mind, as if looking at someone else's mind. This has the tendency to calm and relax it. Develop concentration power and meditate. All these actions calm the mind and make it serene.

Following the suggestions in these pages and using the techniques mentioned in this web site, will start you on a marvelous journey. Practice, read articles and books on the subject and persevere in your training. One day you may meet someone who may teach you personally, as the saying goes: "When the student is ready, the teacher appears".

Try to watch your thoughts during the day, as if they are not yours, without being sucked into them. Become conscious of the fact that you are watching your thoughts. Then this awareness of watching will increase.

You will have to remind yourself incessantly to practice watching your thoughts, as your mind will probably make you forget. Do not give up and you will succeed. If you practice as often as you can, you will be on the way to success. It may take some time, but the effort is more than worthwhile.

You can also increase your peace of mind by developing the power of concentration, by meditation, by physical exercise and by correct breathing. 

*Remember!*
You are not your mind!
You are not your thoughts!
You are not your ideas!
You are not your beliefs!

They may be yours, but they are not you.
They are instruments that you use. Do not let them control you.
What remains after they are rejected, is you, the real "I".

When thoughts cease, you still exist. There is no vacuum. When the emptiness of no thoughts is reached, you begin to feel your existence, your being. This emptiness is filled with something great, wonderful, powerful and sweet. You start living in Peace. You sail on the water of the calm mind.

This is Pure Existence.

When you realize this state you are free from thoughts and worries.
Then you are really free.

In this state nothing can influence you.

You stop acting instinctively on the prompt of each passing thought.
You become a completely conscious being, alive, strong, beyond everything.

Think of serenity of mind as a feasible possibility. Calm your mind with concentration, meditation and affirmations, and start enjoying peace of mind.

*source:* http://www.successconsciousness.com/index_00000f.htm

****************************************************************

•O mind, you are so full of pride; loaded with pride you will depart from this world. Maya has fascinated you over and over, and lured you into reincarnation. You shall depart clinging to your pride, O foolish mind. In the end, you shall regret and repent. You are afflicted with the diseases of ego and desire, and you are wasting your life in vain. The self-willed manmukh does not remember God. Thus he shall regret and repent hereafter. Nanak says: O mind, you are full of pride; loaded with pride, you will depart. O mind, don't be so proud of yourself, as if you know it all; A Gurmukh is humble and modest. Ignorance and ego is within the mind; through the True Word of the Shabad, this filth is washed away. Be humble and surrender to the true Guru; do not attach your identity to your ego. The world is consumed by ego and arrogance; realize it, lest you will lose your own self as well. Make yourself follow the sweet will of the true Guru and remain attached to His Sweet Will. Nanak says: renounce your ego and self-conceit; obtain peace and let your mind abide in humility. Blessed was the time when I met the true Guru and God came into my consciousness. I became very blissful because my mind and body found natural peace (Guru Granth Sahib Ji, 441).

*source:* http://www.realsikhism.com/index.php?action=quotes&topicid=30&topicname=Ego, Pride & Arrogance


----------



## Chinu (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Peace f Mind ?*

*[0] *Soul Jot ji.... Thax.. for pasting this here..
*Ur Brother,*
*Chinu.*


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 4, 2011)

chinuji

to me peace of mind is not being a slave to the thieves, 
enlightenment is having them do your bidding


----------



## Chinu (Nov 4, 2011)

harry haller said:


> chinuji
> 
> to me peace of mind is not being a slave to the thieves,
> enlightenment is having them do your bidding


Slave to the thieves ? Just a lil bit confused here...
Harry... i'll love to know -- if you can explore this in brief..


----------



## Harry Haller (Nov 4, 2011)

sure Chinuji, 

The five thieves, Lust, Rage, Greed, Attatchment, Ego are, in my view, what prevents us as human beings achieving peace of mind. They give us temporary pleasure, they feed the needs of the body, but one can never be at peace whilst they are in control. I am a slave to lust, although for the present, I am experimenting with a complete denial of lust, just to see what effect it has on me, my other thieves seem to be linked to lust, ie, if I cannot express my lust, I feel rage at my circumstances, attatchment to lust filled actions, greed, in that even when I am expressing myself thus, it is never enough, and ego, in that I feel I deserve it, so 1 thief opens the door so all of them come out to play, this can make for a very miserable unhappy Harry. 

In Sikhi, again, in my view, these thieves are not to be our masters, nor are they to be killed and vanquished, as in the right circumstances they can be put to good use, they must be hitched to our sled, and we should use our reason to make them pull us from where we are, to where we wish to end up, they are powerful, but stupid, anyone who is a slave to a thief, will always put the thief first, it takes away our prime calling, to serve Creation and ultimately Creator

hope that makes some sense


----------



## Chinu (Nov 5, 2011)

harry haller said:


> sure Chinuji,
> The five thieves, Lust, Rage, Greed, Attatchment, Ego are, in my view, what prevents us as human beings achieving peace of mind. They give us temporary pleasure, they feed the needs of the body, but one can never be at peace whilst they are in control. I am a slave to lust, although for the present, I am experimenting with a complete denial of lust, just to see what effect it has on me, my other thieves seem to be linked to lust, ie, if I cannot express my lust, I feel rage at my circumstances, attatchment to lust filled actions, greed, in that even when I am expressing myself thus, it is never enough, and ego, in that I feel I deserve it, so 1 thief opens the door so all of them come out to play, this can make for a very miserable unhappy Harry.
> In Sikhi, again, in my view, these thieves are not to be our masters, nor are they to be killed and vanquished, as in the right circumstances they can be put to good use, they must be hitched to our sled, and we should use our reason to make them pull us from where we are, to where we wish to end up, they are powerful, but stupid, anyone who is a slave to a thief, will always put the thief first, it takes away our prime calling, to serve Creation and ultimately Creator
> hope that makes some sense


Harry ji... now chinu is not having the word's -- how to praise your reply.

Just only........"Satshriakal"


----------

